# did google give you another $5 in google wallet?



## white2kss (Jan 3, 2012)

i had 80 cents remaining from my free $10, well now my balance shows $5.80. I havent added any funds to the prepaid card, can some one check their account and see if this is wide spread? Also, im rooted running kang b25 and it doesnt say anything about my device not being supported like ive seen in some screenshots, anyone?


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Shoot, I thought there was no way, but I got an extra 5 too!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Perhaps an apology for all the issues? Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I had $10. I still have $10.


----------



## white2kss (Jan 3, 2012)

does anyone have the unsupported device banner?


----------



## loudrockmusic (Dec 24, 2011)

Ballin. I got an extra 5 bucks too!



white2kss said:


> does anyone have the unsupported device banner?


Yea still have it, doesn't matter.


----------



## wolve7 (Oct 28, 2011)

Just checked mine, had $23 now have $28...still says unsupported device, but works fine...im guessing a $5 dollar apology as well lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## raygray123 (Jan 13, 2012)

Good catch i would have never checked thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Now I have $15 to spend sweeeeet!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Yay extra money. I love google more and more. Had $3 and I'm up to $8


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah +1 go Google 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks OP for the heads up, and thanks to Google for the extra 5 bucks haha.


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

No extra money for me.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Quick everyone post how much they had, then add 5 more dollars so we can know how much you have now.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Sweet, looks like I got $5 extra as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

Do they still give the free $10 to new prepaid cards? I just installed Wallet and added a prepaid, but it says I have nothing on it.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy cow I got an extra 5 bucks too  sweet!


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

No.







I still have my $0.12 left.


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

I didn't get any more money either


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I was down to $0.39 and now have $5.39...sweet!


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Just got a email from Google Wallet and they gave the $5 for our inconvenience.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Hello,

As you may have experienced over the last few weeks, we temporarily disabled the feature to add the Google Prepaid Card back to your wallet if you previously removed the card or reset your wallet. We temporarily disabled this feature to ensure the security of our Wallet customers. We recognize this may have been an inconvenience for you, and we did not make this decision lightly.

We are happy to announce that you can now add the Google Prepaid Card back to your wallet with the newest version of Google Wallet, and any funds that you previously had on the card should be restored, unless you contacted Money Network and asked for a refund of those funds. To add the Google Prepaid Card back, you will first need to update your Google Wallet application to the most recent version.

To compensate you for any inconvenience this may have caused, we have credited an additional $5 (five US dollars) to your Google Prepaid Card. If you have further questions or concerns, feel free to contact us at 855-492-5538.

Thank you for your continued support of Google Wallet, and we look forward to launching many new and exciting features for you to enjoy in the coming months.

Sincerely, The Google Wallet Team


----------



## white2kss (Jan 3, 2012)

refresh your balance if it doesnt show up. woot, thread made front of droid life.


----------



## gotwillk (Dec 1, 2011)

where can i even dl the app at?


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

I am still showing $10.

Most up to date APK is available here (XDA Forums): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1365360


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

I got it!


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

i have the unsupported device in google wallet for the first time and it is no longer availavle in the market. i got a replacment phone so i just activated google wallet and got another 10$ but didnt get the extra 5 the email does say to be on the latest version though.


----------



## wolve7 (Oct 28, 2011)

anybody get an email from google wallet yet? Just recvd email saying that my prepaid card has been added again, and for the inconvenience they added $5 to it


----------



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

I never got Wallet to work. It would show "sending" on the screen at the register, both nothing ever "registered" with the register. I'm waiting on my refund check from money network for my money added to my account.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I got my $5! Google SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!! I LOVE BLACK PEOPLE!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skyskioc (Oct 13, 2011)

Winner winner, chicken dinner ! Got my $5 from Google too.

Sent from my Bad Ass Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BayRican (Mar 16, 2012)

Got my $ 5 hell yea nice! Google

Dropped From My CodeName G-Nex Using Xparent Red Tapatalk.


----------



## blacktimusprime (Mar 13, 2012)

just checked my GW no additional funds


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I love free money.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazin Blake (Oct 3, 2011)

I got mine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ThugEsquire (Oct 11, 2011)

I got an email saying it was an apology.


----------



## ThugEsquire (Oct 11, 2011)

Blazin Blake said:


> I got mine


What version of Wallet are you running?


----------



## Riley (Oct 24, 2011)

Yup I have $5 more on mine now, I also got the email from them talking about the reactivation of the prepaid cards again.


----------



## dogg94 (Aug 18, 2011)

Still have 1.36


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep got extra $5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

No extra $ on my side yet. Damn you Google!


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

None for me still at .31¢

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

I got it! 
ty big G


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

after research it turns out I still have no money.

Sent from Tapatalk on my Etch a Sketch


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It didn't show for me until I tapped on my prepaid card and it undated the balance. I might go get a milkshake or something.


----------

